# I Cant Stand Voltage Drop



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

This may sound whiny, but I have to put my opinion out there. I find voltage drop the biggest irritation when it comes to mech mods. I change my batteries in my mech mod every hour to have the consistent vape that I want. 30A batteries have a even a worse voltage drop. I assume its the capacity issue.

I agree 110% with Rip Trippers. Mech mods are more of a pain then what they worth. I have also had more issues with mechs then with electronic mods. From springs, to it unscrewing itself. Its dated technology from 2011, full stop. We are 2014 now.

Sub ohm electronic mods are the future, I am surprised that most people don't find the voltage drop the silly locking mechanisms of mech mods etc a pain. 

Just my rant. Cant wait till I receive my DNA30


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

Cali Vapers did some tests on some mech mods:


*Equipment: *IDEAL 480-series multimeter
*Multimeter Internal Resistance:* 0.0 ohms
*Atomizers/RBAs:* MMVapors DID and AGA-T2/T+







*Mojo Chi_You x DID*
*Battery:* AW IMR 18350 @ 4.12v
*Coil: *1.8 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.57v
*.55v Drop*






*MMVapors Poldiac x DID*
*Battery: *AW IMR 18500 @ 4.09v
*Coil: *1.8 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.85v
*.24v Drop*






*Golden Greek Stealth x DID*
*Battery:* AW IMR 18350 @ 4.1v
*Coil:* 1.8 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.75v
*.35v Drop*






*Golden Greek Telescopic Storm x DID*
*Battery: *AW IMR 18650 @ 4.18v
*Coil: *1.7 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.73v
*.45v Drop*






*Caravela x DID*
*Battery: *EFest IMR 18650 @ 4.18v
*Coil: *1.8 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.87
*.31v Drop*






*GUS Slim x DID*
Battery: EFest IMR 14500 @ 4.1v
Coil: 1.8 ohms
Voltage under load: 3.71v
*.39v Drop*






*M1Vapors Juggernaut w/ Brass Upgrade Kit*
*Battery: *AW IMR 18650 @ 4.21v
*Coil:* .5 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.57v
*.64 Drop*
_***NOTE*** -- There's something wrong here and it's probably exceeding the max discharge rate/current draw/whatever of the battery, or a short somewhere; i'm not sure if these batteries are rated at 5A or 10A



, but Dux's own testing gave a .25-.27 voltage drop with the brass upgrades, compared to a .4v drop before the brass contact upgrades. I'll probably re-wrap it with some 32ga and see what I can get because .5ohm @ 4.21v gives you almost 8A and 35.5W



_






*Atmomixani 69 x AGA-T2*
*Battery: *Sanyo Li-Ion 18650 @ 4.23v
*Coil: *1.4 ohms
*Voltage under load:* 3.27
*.96v Drop*






*Atmizoo Roller x AGA-T2*
*Battery:* Sanyo Li-Ion 18650 @ 4.21v
*Coil:* 1.4 ohms
*Voltage under load: *3.25
*.96v Drop*
*

___________________________________________________

As you can see some mechs loose a whole volt. The average voltage is around 3.5v if you lucky. How is this worth it?*


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

I tell you what @Gizmo, I have very limited experience with Mech Mods, but was not very impressed when I took delivery of my glistening new Nemesis clone at the last vape meet.

@Tom patiently "configured" it for me - @TylerD made a beautiful coil on the Kayfun clone and we loaded it up.

I took a couple of vapes on it and tried to put it down. Then someone said, no, you can't put it down like that, you must rest it lying down so that it doesn't fire. Otherwise just lock it with the locking ring. I was like, what crazy device is this? So I tried to adjust the locking ring. That takes way too long just to put it down on the table. I can understand locking it when you are travelling. I suppose one can get used to it, but its a pain, so I lay it horizontally. Then the Kayfun leaked all over the place. I know that has nothing to do with the mech mod, but it just added to the frustration.

I know its just my inexperience, but I do think that the locking and not being able to put the device down standing is very dumb. I know about the upgrades to magnetic firing magnets or whatever, but jees, what else does one need. One just wants a brute force vape with fairly minimal fuss. 

I will get into it more as I go and probably will end up loving my mech mod, but for now we are not the best of friends.


----------



## RIEFY (23/2/14)

I prefer mech over electronic any day. I think setup is key and finding your happy place. also you need to know your batteries. for example I use 18490's I use one battery for the entire day most days. I like how how it drops by the evening and my vape becomes mellow. I never had any issues with unscrewing, springs or shorts. 
I have to say my mech experience has been flawless over past year

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Wow, you are abnormally sensitive to voltage drop if you have to change batteries that often, @Gizmo. I have never had any problems with my mech mods (k100, magneto, reo). Not springs, unscrewing itself, shorts or anything else for that matter. Yes, you have to make sure it is locked before you put it down, but you do get side button mechs as well. And electronic mods will also fire if put down incorrectly - and you just hope the inbuilt electronic protection works - for if not the batteries many use for elec mods are far more of a danger than the safe chemistry batts in mechs. Thus, I recommend IMR batts even for digimods. And how frustrating it is to have to constantly have to quick click that elec mod's button to put it on when one inadvertently fires for too long! Of course digimods are far bulkier as well. Atomizers will leak irrespective of the type of battery device used. Different drivers for different cars, but don't put it on the car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/2/14)

well said

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I tell you what @Gizmo, I have very limited experience with Mech Mods, but was not very impressed when I took delivery of my glistening new Nemesis clone at the last vape meet.
> 
> @Tom patiently "configured" it for me - @TylerD made a beautiful coil on the Kayfun clone and we loaded it up.
> 
> ...


When I read a thread on this forum on all the fiddly things around a Nemesis, I thought that is one mech I will not buy. Fortunately there are other mechs much more convenient that can hit you hard with minimal fuss.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Thanks @Matthee. I am continuing the progression, dont worry, just wanted to vent a bit 

I know I am an inexperienced driver, so I will pay attention to the more experienced before diving in like that again.

I only got the Nemesis and Kayfun because I knew I would want to try something like that out at some point and the vape meet was around the corner, so I decided to throw it in to the order, but I have to admit I didn't research it well at all. Nevertheless, I will see how I go over time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @Matthee. I am continuing the progression, dont worry, just wanted to vent a bit
> 
> I know I am an inexperienced driver, so I will pay attention to the more experienced before diving in like that again.
> 
> I only got the Nemesis and Kayfun because I knew I would want to try something like that out at some point and the vape meet was around the corner, so I decided to throw it in to the order, but I have to admit I didn't research it well at all. Nevertheless, I will see how I go over time....


Nemmi and kayfun is a killer combo, you certainly won't be disappointed, it's my all day setup, and I love it. It looks awesome too. Minimal fuss, kayfun is as easy to build as it gets, large tank, and one Panasonic cgr18650 2250mah lasts me all day using a 1.3ohm microcoil with cotton. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

If you looking for that freshly charged 4.2 volt hit all the time then a mech won't do it for you the batteries we use are designed to output 3.7v on average. I notice the hard just charged hits then it settles and I can now sort of feel when I need to charge the battery. For me its pretty consistent. A AW IMR 18650 lasts me a day or more but I don't use the mech as my primary pv. 
No matter what you use there is always a voltage drop unless its one of those supercooled superconductors. Digimods just use clever switched mode chips to keep voltage up.



Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

I think so gazza. I definitely notice a drop after hour. Maybe I am just sensitive. But when you put a fresh battery in a mech mod it's fantastic. But the drop is noticeable after hour. I suppose it's not for me then

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

I suppose it depends on how much you vape in an hour though.

@Gizmo, if I remember correctly you do a lot of continuous vaping at low nic, so maybe that's why you notice it more than others?


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

@Gizmo, the volt drop in that review is referring to the internal resistance of the mod, in other words the actual voltage That goes to the coil is the battery voltage(on load) minus the volt drop. This would never change unless some or other part or contact in the mod had to change. I assume they used that screw in voltage tester between the mod and atty to determine this.

The volt drop that you say irritates you would be the discharge voltage decay, caused purely by the battery.

Obviously if you had a mod with a bad internal resistance, this would only make the voltage decay seem worse.


----------



## TylerD (23/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think so gazza. I definitely notice a drop after hour. Maybe I am just sensitive. But when you put a fresh battery in a mech mod it's fantastic. But the drop is noticeable after hour. I suppose it's not for me then
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What batteries are you using Giz?


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Good point @ShaneW

So @Gizmo, you're probably just noticing the voltage of the battery get weaker as it gets flatter. The voltage drop on a mech mod is a separate thing that is there right from the beginning and is constant, if I understand Shane's post correctly.

I must say though I also notice a weakness even on my SVD regulated mod. So a fresh battery is 4.2V and it feels great. By the time the battery gets to about 3.7V or 3.6V the vape feels a bit weaker. Strange because I am on power mode at the same power setting. I thought the regulated mod is supposed to boost it up and keep the same power going. Clearly not. That said, it's not a big weakness, only slight.

I did see a video from PBusardo where he tested various regulated mods on his oscilloscope (computerised I think) and showed how they decay over time - or something to that effect. I wasn't really paying much attention though - I just had it on in the background.

Interesting, @Matthee posted previously that he likes to charge his REO battery when it falls to about 3.7V. I think I feel the same about my SVD. Am using the Efest IMR 30A 1600mah 18650 batteries. That is strange though since I thought the whole point about a regulated mod is that it doesnt feel like its getting flatter. Then again, I noticed that on the iTaste VV. But interestingly, hardly noticeable on the simple Vision Spinner. Different tanks of course.


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

Red imr and those efest 30a ones

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Red imr and those efest 30a ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Well, then it's not that.


----------



## ET (23/2/14)

i notice a marked drop in output also but hey, i keep the mech as a secondary vape so it lasts longer


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

You would probably find that the mods with lower volt drop are using copper contacts and conductors as apose to stainless or brass. Copper is a far better conductor and therefore less loss. 
Gold would of coarse be the best


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/2/14)

All 3.7v bats are flat when the open circuit voltage drops to the rated 3.7v. It will rapidly drop from here as you only have 15% charge left.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Hey @Johnny2Puffs - long time no hear - are you in Portugal yet?


----------

